# The pokemon reset theory



## Amapola62 (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you heard about this theory: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp67IGu5BvKWJ9KTd-xlnH24FUmUSgTVL ?

Do you think it could be true? 
I am starting to believing in it now with the latest trailer because with the return of Red and Blue it really seems that everyting comes together in gen7...


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2016)

Can you tl;dr it here?


----------



## Sliter (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't agree at all... it really a new step into pokemon .. you can see this is teve version that few characetsr got renamed by languages , no place (I think) got renaed and stuff ... so it may be a big change 
(yay a place in japan can't have japanes ename but one in hawaii must ! wow localizations are nice ¬¬)
about the theory I can't garee him because he uses much localized stuff a base... is like saiyng that pikachu was named after the sound it make :v (well that kinda became canon... sheet!)


----------



## Amapola62 (Oct 28, 2016)

Found a summary posted by someone on reddit because I didn't know how to abridge all that : 

Pokémon Sun and Moon, both their titles, their legendaries, their characters and their possible plot, is based around alchemy and has roots in multiple mythologies and religions. Solgaleo and Lunala are heavily connected to Xerneas and Yveltal, with their representations of life, death, light, darkness, the Sun and the Moon all connecting to the four gods of Hawaii, who just so happens to represent the same things.

The starters, Rowlett, Litten and Popplio, as well as Iwanko, all represent alchemic symbols, with the starters representing what AZOTH is made of and Iwanko the most basic element in existence. AZOTH, both its spelling and its meaning, is the beginning and end of all, a matter that can both grant immortality, infinite knowledge and allows one to bring upon the end of the world. What AZOTH stands for is exactly what AZ and Team Flare tried to achieve in XY, resurrecting Floette and resetting the world, respectively, with the latter also being present in ORAS. AZOTH also represents life force, or as known in Pokémon, Infinity Energy. Magearna is a Pokémon made of Infinity Energy, and every time a Pokémon faints, it absorbs a little bit of their energy to raise its Special Attack. Magearna also looks like a Pokéball, which could mean it was actually supposed to be one, but instead of absorbing and releasing a Pokémon's energy, the energy instead fused with the Pokéball and became Magearna.

There's also many, many references to flowers; all important characters from XY and all new characters in ORAS have names that comes from flowers, the Ultimate Weapon looks like a flower, Magearna can create flowers, its hands can fold out like flowers, its signature move is called Flower Cannon, and AZ's Floette is the Flower Pokémon.

Furthermore, there's also many a hints and references between alchemy and astrology to gold and silver, with gold representing the Sun and the heart, and silver representing the Moon and the soul. It is said that before God created the universe, there was Schamayim, which consisted of solar fire and lunar water, another reference between Sun and Moon and HeartGold and SoulSilver. Schamayim is also reminiscent of Shaymin, the Pokémon that comes before Arceus, who just so happens to also be representative of flowers.

Zygarde is also referenced many, many times in multiple of these religions, mythologies and alchemic books, where one can see both design- and concept elements in all of these. Zygarde's snake form is based on Norse Mythology as we all know, yes, but its design could also be derived from another religion with a God of Order, who has five snakes on her back in a shape similar to Zygarde's. This God of Order also has many forms, many more than any other God of her religion. This religion also has two other Gods, a God of Life and a God of Destruction. The hexagonal pattern found all over Zygarde is another reference to alchemy, in which in order to perform transmutation one must draw an alchemic circle, whose basic shape is of one big hexagon.

They also reference BW1&2 whenever they talk about fusion and yin & yang, the latter of which they do a lot.

They also dabble in a "Sun and Moon are the last Pokémon games" theory, again referencing alchemy in which the saying "When 7 becomes 1" is often used. But I think that's a bit of a stretch. It's much more likely that Sun and Moon will simply be a climax point in the series instead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Another summary : *The background of Pokémon Theory*

If you look at Gen 1-Gen 3, Pokémon Lore was few and far in between. There wasn't much to it, besides catching the legendary and beating the champion, all while beating the bad team. BUT after Pearl and Diamond, people started to make connections. What if Wabbafett is actually the evolution of an unknown? What if Cubone is a baby Kanghaskan or an unlit Charmander? What if the Unknown and Arceus are connected somehow?(these are all real theories you can find on YouTube and there are plenty more)

But with all these small theories there was an underlying pattern that the developers used to make their Pokémon and give them reason for their origin, name, and type. 
That pattern is the connection to Mythology and Alchemy. Pokémon is overloading with this.
Let's just look at the new Pokémon Sun legendary, Solgaleo. Everyone was confused that the sun Pokémon ended up being steel and psychic, but it actually made perfect sense. Pokémon likes to use mythological background for their Pokémon, especially when it comes to legendaries, instead of literal meanings. A certain mythos(I think Chinese, for the life of me I can't remember but it is also mentioned in the video linked above) the sun was actually thought to be a ball of flaming iron. Also, Solgaleo is told to be the emissary of the sun on the sun and moon website description, not the actual sun. Same for Lunala. There's actually a lot on Solgeleo's type that I don't have time to explain at the moment.

*The Alchemy Theory*
Now, I'd like to bring up the largest and most important point of why the Reset Theory actually works. But... I'll have to explain what the Reset Theory is even predicting. We will go back to this after.

*The Prediction*
Some conspiracists(especially Lockstin, the theorists who made the video) believe that Sun and Moon is the ultimate climatic ending to the Pokémon series. This is the final story and the final game. Well, of this era. Obviously they'll have more games, Pokémon is a huge money maker that they aren't stopping for a long time. When we say era, and the reason this is called the Reset Theory, is because after his the Pokémon games will change forever. An entire reboot of the games, a new direction, maybe changing to console. But why now? Everything fits together. As the trailer said, it all comes together.
I cannot get through all of the connections in just one post and that would take hours to write, so if you want the entire gist you'll have to check out the videos. If you want some small evidence, I will provide that in my own words.

*The Alchemy Theory(for real)*
So as said before Alchemy is a huge part in the Pokémon theory, and is probably not even a theory, Pokémon definitely has been using Alchemy as an inspiration. 

Just look at a huge thing about Alchemy:Finding the secret to Immortality, god energy(also known as the Azoth), and learning how to resurrect people from the dead. Pokémon uses these themes way more than you think. Another massive theme in Alchemy is rebirth, which is probably the most important part of this theory.

Look at all the enemy teams that came before. Once they had this story in mind, when they knew Pokémon was a successful franchise, they started to change things up. They went from people wanting to have all the Pokémon(rocket), making the world water(aqua), and adding to the landmass(magma), to teams that all fit with rebirth. Let's look at the bigger teams that show this:team galactic and team flare. Team galactic wants to change the universe in their image, reality itself, to see the world reborn in their image. Team flare wants to destroy and rebuild the earth in their own image, make it "more beautiful". Rebirth is definitely a pattern, and there's more on this but I want get more points in before I hit the word count cap.

Let's look more at alchemic symbols. What could the Azoth or god energy be in Pokémon standards(every recent enemy team has somehow made a reference to this about harvesting energy or using Pokémon to power whatever they want to do.) obviously it has to be the Pokémon themselves, right? Team galactic alone almost destroys the universe with the red chain in Platinum which was powered by the lake guardians, and by enslaving Palkia and Dialga they almost destroyed everything if it wasn't for Garatina delaying it and the main character Lucas/Dawn stopping Cyrus(Who's name by the way originated from the sun and if you count the counterpart of the evil team leader to be the Pokémon champion, the champion Cynthia's name connects to Artemis the goddess of the Moon. It all comes together)
So the Azoth must have something to do with Pokemon. Could it be.... the power that's inside?(cue Pokémon theme). No really, thinking about this. When a Pokémon goes into its ball, what happens? It turns into pure energy. The alchemic match for pure energy is gold, which is described in many books to be the purest form of alchemy. Look at the Symbol for gold in the Imgur link below.
(Cannot upload rn, buts it's a large dot with a thin ring around it)
What does it look like? A poke ball. This could Mean that Pokémon's power is their life force, and whenever they faint they lose some of that. What will they need when they faint? A revive. And a revive symbol(the orange diamond shape) is in the logo of sun and moon.
One last thing is that this is the seventh generation, and a very common saying in Alchemy is "It Is Finished When Seven Becomes One" with all the connections to Alchemy, this just feels like more than coincidence. 
And even with all of these connections, how does this still justify the Reset Theory? Well, look at Pokémon anyway. This is the 20th year anniversary, and the game hasn't changed its core gameplay since Pokémon Red and Blue. And game hasn't changed all that much. The ideas are getting a little less creative, and the games aren't making as much. What time is better for a last hurrah and a change? The reason people left playing is because it doesn't change, and they've grown but the game hasn't. Can you think how successful a game franchise like Pokémon would be with a more mature material? If they had an open world console game? An anime that wasn't made for children but could be mature and could bring back the kids who used to play who are now adults? Nostalgia is an amazing thing. It's time for change. For rebirth. -found here: https://www.bungie.net/en/Forums/Post/213146894?sort=0&page=0&path=1


----------

